# Who will your dogs belong to when you die?



## Adithep Kaewkwan (Sep 6, 2020)

I have two dogs with me now and I'm very old, so old that I think I'd leave the world in a few years. I have been flighting with many ilnesses. I am worried about my two dogs. How are they going to live without me. Who can I trust ? Who should I give them to? Non of my neighbors agree to adopt them at all. Thanks !!1


----------



## asp3 (Sep 6, 2020)

If you have enough of an estate you might be able to arrange for them to be taken care of or set up for adoption by an organization that deals with dogs who's owners have passed.  I don't have any I can recommend but I'm sure there are some available in your area.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 6, 2020)

I have thought about this issue as well.   One of my dogs came from a non-profit rescue, am friends with the founder, I've been meaning to approach her about being a "god parent" for our dogs.   I donate regularly to her rescue, for the "god parent" idea I would set up a fund so that our dogs needs would be provided for.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 6, 2020)

Here are some links for you.  The first is a Nolo Press (do it yourself legal documents and processes) for how to set up your will to take care of your dogs.

https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclop...rest and simplest way,her for your pet's care.

The second is an article about an organization I found online that will take care of your dogs after you pass.

https://barkpost.com/good/company-care-for-pets-after-death/

I'm sure there are other resources you can find online and there are probably some that will provide information for your specific area.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 6, 2020)

That is why we do not have a dog.  We are 86 and 85.  Getting a dog would have us (me?) walking him when I was 90+.


----------



## Leann (Sep 6, 2020)

I have one dog, a rescue whose previous owner died. Her exact age is unknown but it's thought that she's somewhere between 6 and 7. She is a high-energy dog and, although I have a fenced yard, she needs to be walked several times a day on a leash. I'm afraid that some day she'll pull me off my feet because she's that strong and that impulsive. I love her dearly and I won't give up on her unless something dramatic happens in my life and I can no longer care for her. But she will be my last pet.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 6, 2020)

Do you have anyone that you can trust to see that they would find them a good home? They wouldn't have to adopt them but just find them a good home. If so, ask them if they would see to it that your dogs have a good home without you?


----------



## katlupe (Sep 8, 2020)

I have this worry too, not for a dog, but a rabbit. I expect to outlive him as their life expectancy as a house rabbit is about ten years. He is 6. But you never know something could suddenly happen to me. I really don't have anyone I would trust to care for him. He is my last pet so my hope is, as hard as it will be, that I outlive him.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 8, 2020)

It just occurred to me that some local vets might know of places for people who are concerned that their pets may outlive them.  I'd check with them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 8, 2020)

My daughter


----------



## Lashann (Sep 8, 2020)

Another source for help and information would be a Dog "Rescue" organization in your area .  They may be able to help you directly or perhaps guide to someone else that would be more helpful.    Another idea would be to ask for advice from the many dog lovers on one of the Dog "forums". 

Good luck with your search!!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 8, 2020)

If they are rescue dogs, check from the rescue organization from which they came.  Many rescues have a policy of taking back any rescue dog they adopted out.  Also check with your local SPCA Animal Humane Association.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 8, 2020)

My in-laws


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2020)

One of our children will take him, for sure.


----------



## KimIn Wis (Sep 8, 2020)

We have it specifed in our will. If when we both die and leave a pet, our estate will first ensure the pet will be cared for until it's natual death, then the remainder of the estate going to the local non profit animal shelter.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 8, 2020)

I have a dog and have written up instructions on how to care for her in case anything should happen to me.  I believe the manager here would find someone to care for her as she has done it before with other pets who needed a home.  I live in a large apt. complex.  I, too, suffer with several medical conditions and not sure how long I'll last.  I do hope you can find someone.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 9, 2020)

I got a dog in January, a sweet, cuddly Australian Labradoodle.     Before I seriously considered getting one,  I contacted my daughter and asked her if she was willing to take the dog if something happened to me.   She happily agreed.   What made me do this is that my mom had gotten herself a puppy, at the age of 79 and didn't bother telling my sister nor I.   What a surprise we had!   Especially since she was admitted to the hospital with cancer and passed three months later.   Lesson learned.


----------



## J-Kat (Sep 10, 2020)

Though I am in good health right now, one never knows what tomorrow might bring.  I have two dogs currently, both adopted. One was seven years old when I adopted her and is 14 years old now.  The other I got as a puppy and is now 18 months old.  Both came from the same rescue facility.  Each animal they offer for adoption has a background story with their adoption listing.  Some were strays, some were from local shelters and others are surrenders from owners who had circumstances that forced them to give up their pets and wanted to be sure they got a new home.  So, I agree with what some others have posted, look for a rescue in your area (not the county animal shelter) that will take your dogs and care for them until an adoption can be arranged.


----------

